# Nicosia Schools



## flouri1971 (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi handsy
I used to live and work in Nicosia for 2 years with my husband (Canadian GreekCypriot). I loved it, it does take some getting used to as there is less of an ex-pat community per se as there will be in other coastal areas. That said, we were back visiting in May/June and looked at schools etc as we are thinking of going back. I have been a primary school teacher for 13 years and would not hesitate to put my kids into the school I used to work in (Highgate Primary, Nicosia HIGHGATEPRIMARY.COM) The teachers are experienced and you will pay for quality education and not snob factor as is the case with some other 'English' schools. 

If you decide to go ahead I could recommend some of the better areas of Nicosia to move to. It is certainly more multicultural than it was 13 yrs ago when I lived there. There are lots of things to do now, and Nicosia even has a shopping mall and an IKEA etc. 

I made friends easily, surprisingly not with English ladies, but if you have kids it's always easy to meet people through school etc. Days are v.hot in the summer, but evenings are lovely and the city comes alive. I would not hesitate to go back, so if you have a good job offer go for it, you got nothing to loose! Good luck in deciding what you do.


----------



## handsy (Jun 26, 2008)

flouri1971 said:


> I have been a primary school teacher for 13 years and would not hesitate to put my kids into the school I used to work in (Highgate Primary, Nicosia HIGHGATEPRIMARY.COM) The teachers are experienced and you will pay for quality education and not snob factor as is the case with some other 'English' schools.


Great tip thanks  My 2 children will be 4 and 7 next month. What year would that put them in at school/nursery? It looks like they could both go to Highgate right? 



flouri1971 said:


> If you decide to go ahead I could recommend some of the better areas of Nicosia to move to.


Which areas would you recommend? My job would be in Strovolos if I got it.

Thanks again


----------



## flouri1971 (Aug 28, 2007)

If they are 4 and 7 before 31 August they would be in Reception and Year 3 respectively, my kids are the same age. I will PM you on areas in Nicosia over the weekend, just in from work.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

*Moved messages*

I have moved these messages to a new thread as I thought the discussion would be easier to find that way.


----------



## handsy (Jun 26, 2008)

Here's a question for you.....if/when we move out it will probably be after Sept this year. How could we get our daughters in to school in the term-time? Would the private ones not be full up?
We'd be looking at the joint Grammar/Junior School.
Thanks


----------



## flouri1971 (Aug 28, 2007)

There is an entrance exam for these schools, think it was in late Spring time. Best to give them a ring direct, though they will be on holiday now. Not sure about their admission policy, is it The Grammar School / Grammar Junior school or The English School? I am a teacher of 14 years and have lived an worked in Nicosia for 2 of those, it's just a good idea to go and have a look for yourself and see which ones suit the types of kids you have. 
How are the job plans going? 
Good luck.


----------



## handsy (Jun 26, 2008)

flouri1971 said:


> There is an entrance exam for these schools, think it was in late Spring time. Best to give them a ring direct, though they will be on holiday now. Not sure about their admission policy, is it The Grammar School / Grammar Junior school or The English School? I am a teacher of 14 years and have lived an worked in Nicosia for 2 of those, it's just a good idea to go and have a look for yourself and see which ones suit the types of kids you have.
> How are the job plans going?
> Good luck.


Hi Flouri,
1. Do you have any links to sample exams I could look at?
2. I was thinking of The Grammar School / Grammar Junior school. Did you work there? What were they like?
3. I have my first contact with the company tomorrow morning, 7:30am UK time. Wish me luck!
4. Are you in Cyprus now? Where do you live?

Thanks


EDIT:
OK, I'm getting concerned at the school fees. They are quite hefty in comparison to the salary I'd be bringing home. 
What would/did you do with your girls? 

I'm seriously wondering if we would have enough spare cash each month to make this move viable


----------



## karmic (May 11, 2008)

If you cannot afford the fees for the private schools (many can't), many people add to their childs education through private tutors. Your 4 year old should have little probem settling into a greek school due to his/her age. The seven year old is still young enough to adapt. Many expat children are held back a year due to the language difference. Your 7 year old should be competent in conversational greek by the end of the first school year, the issue is with writing which would take, in my opinion, until secondary school to fully catch up. Drop me an e-mail if I can help you further.

(SNIP)


----------

